# 17 Year Old



## Rk38473

Would you recommend taking an expat assignment with a 17 year old high school Junior (3 year assignment in Europe)? Not sure how college, part time work, driver’s license and cars would work for that age? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If your employer will pick up the costs of schooling, you'll probably want to look into an "international" school that teaches to a US curriculum (and in English). That will keep things somewhat "the same" as what your high schooler is used to. Though, working part time may not be an option, depending on what country you'll be in. Driving licenses in Europe generally have to wait until the age of 18 and will be rather costly - though again, that will depend on the country you're in. (Usually have to go through a licensed driving school and often take more than one attempt at the tests - both theoretical and practical.)

As far as college is concerned, you'll have to decide whether you want to send your kid back to the US for college, or maybe just let him or her do a "gap year" to make up the time until the family returns back home.

You may find some information of interest on the europa.eu website, including this page: 








Studying and training in the EU


Discover how EU programmes can help you study, train, work or volunteer in another EU country




european-union.europa.eu




or this page:








Starting school in another EU country - Your Europe


Education systems in Europe your rights in other EU countries: entry at right age group and educational level, free language tuition.




europa.eu


----------



## ALKB

Rk38473 said:


> Would you recommend taking an expat assignment with a 17 year old high school Junior (3 year assignment in Europe)? Not sure how college, part time work, driver’s license and cars would work for that age?
> Thank you!!


Which country in Europe?

Check the country´s laws regarding dependents coming of age - is it possible for them to stay a dependent on the main applicant´s visa or do they suddenly have to qualify for a visa in their own right?

Also check the country´s university system - most courses will be in the local language, although more and more countries offer English or bilingual programs (often very competitive and oversubscribed). A US high school diploma may or may not be sufficient to enter into higher education of your country of residence at all.

Depending on which country you live in and where you live within that country (city/mid size town/small town/rural) a driving license may not be necessary at all. Cars and upkeep of cars are more expensive than in the US. Mandatory insurance for new drivers is quite expensive, too.

Regarding part time work you´ll again have to check the specific country´s laws. (University) student visas usually allow part time work.


----------



## Harry Moles

There's nowhere near enough information to provide a useful answer, which might depend on the country, the city, and most of all, the nature of the 17-year-old. The terms of the expat deal would matter too - does it cover the cost of private schooling?

Unless they have local language skills, your child is almost certainly going to need an (expensive) international school if they want to finish on time with an American credential. As others have noted, that is often not sufficient for admission to a European university program.

Part-time work may or may not be allowed depending on the country (or desirable depending on the various challenges of relocation, including language). Staying in the country past the age of 18 may also be difficult without some form of student status.

Driving may or may not be necessary; it would rather depend on where you live - central London or rural Scotland? In many countries it's not possible before 18, but I have no idea whether they would recognize an American license for someone younger.


----------

